# Hausautomation mit einer PFC100-Steuerung -  Fragen zu versch. Bausteinen



## Funkenzuechter (16 September 2019)

Guten Tag zusammen,

ich bräuchte mal ein paar Denkanstöße da ich mich derzeit noch nicht so gut in WAGO auskenne.

Folgende Hardware ist vorhanden:
e!Chockpit in der Version 1.5.1.1
WAGO PFC 100                                              750-8100
Mehrere Power Supply Karten                       750-610
Mehrere DI / DO Karten                                (750-430, 750-1405, 750-530, 750-1504)
Mehrere Temp. AI-Karten                               750-460/0000-0003
DALI Multimaster DC/DC Konverter                753-620
RS485 Schnittstelle                                        750-653/0003-000 (für die Elsner Wetterstation, wobei ich wahrscheinlich auf Mod-Bus umsteigen will)
Leistungskarte (für Strommessung)               750-494
DALI Multi-Master Klemme                              753-647
1x AO 4-20 mA Karte                                      750-554
1x AI 4-20mA Karte                                        750-473

Zu meinem Ausbildungsstand:
Meister in FR Energie- und Gebäudetechnik, Grundkurse in SPS S7, KNX etc.
Vor ca. 8 Wochen Grundkurs für e!Cockpit absolviert (Seminarnummer 070201)

Die ganzen Programme wurden in CFC geschrieben.


_
Sooo nun zu mein Vorhaben:_
Ich plane nächstes Jahr mein Haus zu bauen. Ich möchte gerne über konventionelle  Taster eben Signale an WAGO Controller schicken sodass der wiederrum über externe Relais verschiedene Funktionen ausführt.

Ich habe nun zu folgenden Programmabschnitte Fragen:

*Programm 1: Beleuchtung*

Ich lasse über den FB „FbAdvancedLatchingRelay“ mein Licht An- und Ausschalten. Über einen Zentraltaster möchte ich gerne an der Haustür einen Zentral-Aus Befehl geben.
Soweit gibt es hier keine Probleme bzw. erst mal keine Frage…. ABER
Ich lasse in verschiedenen Räumen das Licht über einer DALI Schnittstelle dimmen bzw. Schalten.
Als erstes habe ich in meinem Programm den Fb „FbDaliMaster“ aufgerufen mit folgendem Parameter
bPortDALI = 1
I-Port = „nichts“
xQuit = „nichts“
xWriteStandardSensorConfig = „nichts“
oStatus = „nichts“
sStatus = „nichts“

danach kommt schon mein erster FB „FbDaliDimSingleButton“ mit folgendem Parameter
typBallast = LED_Treiber_1: typBallast:=(bAddress:=1,xIsGroup:=FALSE);
xButton = entsprechender Raumtaster
typConfigParameters = typDimSingleButton:=(xSwitchOnLastLevel:=TRUE,xSwitchOnAndStepUp:=TRUE);
oStatus = „nichts“
sStatus = „nichts“
xReady = „nichts“
rActualLevel =“nichts“

soweit sollte das ja schon funktionieren (ich habe noch keinen Funktionstest gemacht sondern rein nur in e!Cockpit Programmiert)
FRAGE: Wie realisiere ich hier die Statusabfrage von entsprechenden EVG sodass ich ggf. ein Zentral-AUS Befehl schicken kann?
Gibt es ein FB indem ich über den zum Beispiel oStatus raus finden kann ob das EVG an ist sodass ich dann per BOOL irgendwie einen AUS-Befehl nach schicken kann?


*Programm 2: Heizung*

Ich finde keinen passenden Baustein indem ich meine Heizungssteuerung realisieren kann.
Ich möchte gerne folgendes realisieren:

3.000l Pufferspeicher indem oben und unten jeweils ein PT1000 Temp.-Fühler sitzt.
Beheizt werden soll der Pufferspeicher mit einer 9kW E-Patrone die über ein 4-20 mA Schwingpaket getaktet wird. (d.h. ich benötige ein „analoges Ausgangssignal“ für die 4-20 mA 750-554 Karte)

Die Steuerung muss dabei nicht über Außentemp. geregelt werden da ich aus dem Pufferspeicher auch mein Brauch-Warmwasser erzeuge.

Wie realisiere ich z.B. über einen PID Regler die Pufferspeicher-Regelung, abhängig von der Schichttemperatur oben *und *unten?  Ich möchte dabei gerne das der Controller eben selbst Entscheidet wie schnell der Pufferspeicher leer wird und entsprechend schnell „nachregeln“ muss. (wäre cool wenn mir jemand einen Tipp geben könne, welchen FB dafür her nehmen könnte)…

Mir sind dabei noch nachfolgende Punkte wichtig:



E-Patrone soll über BOOL ggf. „gesperrt“ werden. (Hintergrund ist das ich auch einen Wasserführenden Holzofen einbaue. Wenn ich z.B. weiß, dass ich heute Abend den Ofen anmache, wäre es sinnvoll, die Patrone 6h davor zu sperren sodass ich dann die thermische Energie von Holzofen in den Pufferspeicher laden kann). 
Ich möchte gerne das analoge Ausgangssignal d.h. was der PID Regler ausgibt, nochmal „übersteuert wird“ und zwar kommt auf mein Dach eine 10kWp Photovoltaik-Anlage. 
Produziere ich gerade „zu viel Strom“ (die Rückmeldung bekomme ich später von meinem Leistungsmodul 750-494 ob ich zu viel Strom produziere), möchte ich gerne das die e-Patrone mit mehr Leistung in den Pufferspeicher „rein heizt“ bis z.B. die max. Temepratur von 95°C erreicht wurde. (allerdings nur so viel Leistung wie ich tatsächlich an Überstrom produziere)
Ansonsten soll die „normale Regelung“ den Pufferspeicher auf ungefähr 70-80°C halten.

Gibt es ggf. aus der HLK-Bibliothek etwas Passendes? Wenn nein, kann mir jemand ein paar FB nennen sodass ich das ganze realisieren kann?
Ich denke das ich für die "Grundsteuerung" ganz gut den FB "FbLevel2Boiler" nutzen kann.
Diesen muss ich mir aber erst nochmal genauer zu  gemüde führen.. (steige bei dem FB noch nicht ganz so gut durch wie der funktioniert)
Gerne vielleicht ein Programmierbeispiel?

Zum nächsten Problem:

Es soll über einer Einzelraumregelung (Fußbodenheizung) entsprechend der Raumtemperatur geregelt werden.
Hierzu habe ich den FB „Fb2PointSingleRoomController“ gewählt.

Auf dem Input „rRoomTemperature“ bekomm ich meine Temperatur von PT1000.
Als Ausgang habe ich den xHeating auf mein 24V Stellmotor geplant. (AN/AUS).

Nun zur Frage:
Ich kann dem FB vorgeben wann Comfort-Schaltung erfolgen soll bzw. wann die Standby-Schalter per BOOL erfolgen soll.

Wie kann ich die PFC100-Zeit dafür nutzen sodass ich eine „einfache“ Zeitschalt-Uhr einbauen kann? (generell habe ich derzeit noch keine Ahnung wie ich ein Zeit Programm in der WAGO programmieren kann).
Ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken die Zeit von der Elsner Wetterstation zu nehmen (GPS-Zeit)
Später soll mal die Zeitschaltuhr-Zeit variable über die WebVisu realisiert werden.

Weitere Frage:
Wenn in per „typConfigParameters“ verschiedene Parameter vor gebe, müssen die dann unter „VAR RETAIN PERSISTENT“ eingetragen werden sodass der Controller bei einem Reset die Vorgaben noch hat?
Kann ich evtl. über den "xWindowContact" auch eine "Sommerzeit-Sperre" mit rein programmieren oder habt ihr da eine andere Lösung / besseren Tipp?
(hier würde ich ggf. die Außentemperatur über 48h abfragen und wenn im Durchschnitt die Temperatur unter z.B. 10°C ist, würde ich die Heizung freigeben sodass die Regler arbeiten können.


*Program 3: Jalousie-Steuerung*

Ich möchte gerne dass mein Controller über der Elsner Wetterstation berechnet wo die Sonne aktuell steht und somit die Jalousie einzeln hoch und runter fahren lässt.
Der Standard Baustein „FbSunshaderActuator“ habe ich soweit drin mit den ganzen xUp und xDown usw. aber wie kann ich nun die Verbindung zwischen Wetterstation und Jalousie herstellen?

Ich habe unter dem Programmpunkt PRG_Wetterstation auch schon eine Hysterese eingebaut sodass ich sagen kann z.B. „Sun_East“ ist aktiv wenn die entsprechenden Lumen erreicht wurden. (dasselbe hab ich auch für South und West).
Ich möchte halt gerne das ganze Dynamisch machen mit automatisierte Lamellenverstellung usw.


Leider steh ich als Anfänger noch auf Kriegsfuß mit der ganzen Programmierung aber ich möchte es gerne lernen. 
Ihr würdet mir extrem helfen wenn ihr mir zu den einzelnen Punkten einfach ein paar Denkanstöße geben würdet… z.B. „mach mit dem FB „sowieso“ dies und das damit wir dieses Ergebnis bekommen“.

Ich kann euch auch gerne mein bisheriges Programm mal zur Verfügung stellen damit ihr das mal seht was ich so angestellt habe.

Letzten Endes möchte ich natürlich am liebst selbst alles Programmieren sodass ich mich auch später im Programm noch auskenne…
Ob das was wird, weiß ich noch nicht 

Schönen Tag noch,
Gruß Peter


----------



## holgermaik (16 September 2019)

Hallo Peter
Schöne Aufgabe für den Winter.
Versuche bitte nicht alle Probleme auf einmal zu lösen.
Nimm eime Funktiom (z.B. Beleuchtung) und den ersten Raum und erstelle das Programm.
Wenn du dann nicht weiterkommst verrate uns was du erreichen möchtest welche Bausteine aus welcher Bibliothek du verwendet hast und was nicht wie gewünscht funktioniert.
Dann bekommst du sicherlich auch ganz konkrete Hilfe.
Holger

Auf die Schnelle was zur Jalusie
Dein Baustein errechnet den Sonnenwinkel und den Winkel über Azimut. Den Sonnenwinkel vergleichst du mit dem Winkel deiner Fenster ab wann eine Einstrahlung erfolgt.
Den Azimut nimmst du für den Winkel der Lamellen. Jetzt fehlt noch die eigentliche Entscheidung wann beschattet werden soll.
(50kLux im Winter sind sicherlich willkommen im Sommer dagegen nicht)


----------



## teichhei (16 September 2019)

Zur Beleuchtung, das mit dem I-Port nichts wird so glaub ich nichts. Da muss auf jeden Fall ein Interface rein.
Überleg dir ob du nicht die Aktoren und Taster über KNX machst und dann ein KNX Modul nimmst. Dann bleiben wenigstens deine Lichter an wenn du ein Update auf der Wago machst und die Taster gehen auch noch ohne Wago. MDT macht ein schönes Dali Gateway für KNX.
Dann schickst du einfach KNX Szenen raus. 

Wie schon erwähnt nimm dir eins nach dem anderen vor. Da ist mir beim Lesen schwindelig geworden. Z.B. mal ein Licht an Dali mit webvisu, da wirds schon fragen geben.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## GLT (17 September 2019)

Erstmal Servus!

Ziemlicher Roman u. ein paar Dinge habe ich im Durchflug mal rausgepickt

Ich hab nie einen derartigen Kurs belegt, aber



Funkenzuechter schrieb:


> Vor ca. 8 Wochen Grundkurs für e!Cockpit absolviert (Seminarnummer 070201)





Funkenzuechter schrieb:


> Wie kann ich die PFC100-Zeit dafür nutzen sodass ich eine „einfache“  Zeitschalt-Uhr einbauen kann? (generell habe ich derzeit noch keine  Ahnung wie ich ein Zeit Programm in der WAGO programmieren kann).


die Schudule libs wurden nicht angesprochen?
Was wird denn in dem Grundkurs denn so gemacht?



Funkenzuechter schrieb:


> Ich plane nächstes Jahr mein Haus zu bauen. Ich möchte gerne über  konventionelle  Taster eben Signale an WAGO Controller schicken sodass  der wiederrum über externe Relais verschiedene Funktionen ausführt.


Lt. deiner eigenen Aussage kennst Du dich mit KNX wohl aus - warum dann dieser merkwürdige Holzweg?
Zumal der Lösungsansatz auch in seinen Möglichkeiten stark reduziert ist oder aber, im Aufwand stark steigt (siehe RTR)

Bezüglich Beleuchtung - Du kannst natürlich über Stati dediziert EVGs mittels Zentral-Aus befehlieren - Du könntest aber auch fire-and-forget JEDES EVG mit einem Ausschaltbefehl versehen.

Bei Jalousien denk bitte an die HW-Verriegelung von Auf/Zu - rein SW reicht NICHT!

Viele Funktionen, die Du benötigst finden sich z.B. in der HLK/Elektro-Bibliothek, manches programmierst du besser selber.
Evlt. hilft dir, sich die Oscat.lib anzusehen - viele Bausteine sind da enthalten (mit ordentlicher deutschen Funktionsbeschreibung), die Du suchst.

Ich persönlich realisiere derlei Projekte meist so, dass ich mich dem KNX quasi als Subsystem bediene oder einem KNX-System noch die Wago obendraufsattel - aber Trivialdinge lass ich gleich im KNX.

Tipp - fang nicht mit allem gleich an, step-by-step reinlesen/-arbeiten.


----------



## wolfi-sps (17 September 2019)

Hallo Peter

Ich habe vor 8 Jahren gebaut und auch alles mit WAGO realisiert - V2.3
Wie schon GLT schreibt - Step by Step.
Ich würde auch nicht alles in einem PFC packen. Selber habe ich für jedes Stockwerk (1 EG, 1 OG/DG), Lüftung und Solaranlage einen Controller eingebaut und an einem Panel visualisiert.


zu Programm 1 Beleuchtung:
  Hast du schon mal an Enocean gedacht? Ist für die Planung von einem Haus perfekt - du brauchst dir nicht im Detail Gedanken machen wo du deine Schalter brauchst.
Ich hab alles mit Enocean gemacht - hab mir natürlich schon bei der Planung Gedanken gemacht wo ich die Schalter brauche.
  Aber glaub mir - an der einen oder anderen Stelle fehlt dann ein Schalter.

  zu Programm 2 Heizung:
  Ich würde mir mal ein Plan aufzeichnen wie die HZ (Hydraulisch) ausschauen soll und ein Regelschema zeichnen.

  Welcher Fühler auf was und wie Einfluss nehmen soll.

  zu Programm 3 Jalousie:

  Da gibt es schon Bausteine von WAGO die das können.
  Die Spielerei mit dem Sonnenstand und Lamellenstellung habe ich auch eingebaut - aber wieder rausgeworfen - Fazit: meiner Meinung unnötig, da es so oder so nicht immer passt. 
  Noch ein Tipp wenn du die Jalousien automatisch am Abend runter fährst. Du wirst ja sicher Rauchmelder einbauen.
  Ich hab von ABUS die RM1000 und RM 1100 eingebaut, die brauchen eine externe Stromversorgung (12V)und einen potentialfreien Kontakt. Die habe ich auf die Steuerung gelegt, so das bei Alarm die Jalousien hochfahren. Als "Sirene" habe ich einen Piezo genommen. So kommt man jedenfalls über´s Fenster raus wenn mal wirklich was sein sollte. Aber - alles eine Glaubensfrage.....

  Ich will jetzt niemand zu nahe treten - aber nur mit einem Grundkurs wir das meiner Meinung etwas schwierig.

  Wünsche dir aber trotzdem viel Erfolg.
  Halt uns auf dem laufenden.

  Wolfgang


----------



## Funkenzuechter (20 September 2019)

Mahlzeit zusammen,

erstmal vielen Dank für eure Antworten und gleichzeitig "Sorry" für die späte Antwort!
Ich habe zwischenzeitlich viel probiert und viel gelernt.

zur  Frage was man in einem Grundkurs lernt -> wie komm ich auf die  PFC100 und einfachste Grundsteuerung mit UND/ODER Bausteine und eine  kleine WebVisu also wirklich nichts Weltbewegendes.

Ihr habt oft KNX erwähnt, daran habe ich auch schon mal gedacht jedoch möchte ich gerne auf sollche Bussysteme verzichten damit man relativ einfach die komplette Steuerung wieder aus dem Verteiler "raus klemmen" kann sprich auf ganz normale Stromstoß-Relais einbauen könnte (sollte es mich mal nicht mehr geben ;-) ) Daher der Gedanke das ich Standard-Taster einbaue.

ich habe auch gemerkt, das ich wirklich Step by Step arbeiten sollte und so bin ich nun wirklich relativ weit gekommen!
Derzeit programmiere ich die Heizungsregelung (Standard PID jedoch abhängig von der PV-Anlage jenachdem wieviel kW diese Einspeist, lass ich über ein 4-20 mA den 9kW Heizstab regeln)

aktuell gibt es tatsächlich keine Fragen bis auf das mit der Zeitsteuerung.
Da könnt ihr mir wirklich helfen da ich hierfür nichts passendes finde.

==> wie kann ich in der PFC100 (e!Cockpit) eine Zeitschaltung einbauen? (z.B. soll der Ausgang xDO_Kontrolleuchte_Sperre zwischen 05:30 Uhr bis 09:00 Uhr leuchten (und logischerweise im Programm etwas Sperren)

Gibt es einen fertigen Funktionsbaustein auf dem ich die UTC von Controller lege und entsprechend die Sperzeit(en) angeben kann sodass dieser Baustein dann ein BOOL ausgibt?

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Antworten!
ich habe gemerkt das man erstmal a bissle Probieren soll bevor man einen halben Roman schreibt  

schöne Grüße aus Bamberg (Oberfranken) und a schönes Wochenende,
Gruß Peter


----------



## wolfi-sps (20 September 2019)

Hallo Peter,

eine "Zeitschaltuhr" gibt es auch als Baustein - schau mal auf der WAGO Seite und such nach "scheduler"

Wolfgang


----------



## Passion4Automation (22 September 2019)

Hi,

ich gebe auch noch meinen Senf dazu.
Ich habe auch gebaut, installiert ist ein PFC 8202 und eine 881 für Garage und Garten, allerdings unter CS 2.3.
Was ich dringend empfehle.
Plane die Anlage sorgfältig und durchdacht, baue event. den Verteiler davor schon., also Gerüst raus und verdrahten. Erstelle ein Grundprogramm, so das alles mal von Hand schaltbar ist.
Du wirst die Zeit die ersten 2 Jahre nicht haben, bis du dich richtig mit der Programmierung befassen kannst. 

Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen, dass ich wenn ich es nochmal machen würde, alles Grundlegende mit KNX zu machen und die Wago obendrauf.
Das hat mehr Gründe, stell dir vor du bist von heute auf morgen nicht mehr ansprechbar. Oder irgendeine IO Scheibe verabschiedet sich, dann steht der PFC auf Stopp, letzteres sollte eher selten vorkommen.

Ich habe z.B. alle Taster mit jysty angefahren und im gleichen Leerrohr zu jedem Taster ein KNX Kabel verlegt, mit den PM,s das selbe, überall KNX mit verlegt. So kann ich beim nächsten Steuerungswechsel auch mal umdenken.

Du könntest es genau anders rum machen, ein Jysty als Reserve mitziehen, somit kann mann auch mal mit Stromstoßschalter arbeiten.

Zur Programmierung:

Da hilft nur üben üben und testen, ist halt ein  langer Weg. Aus meiner Sicht kann ich nur sagen das ich große Fortschritte in kurzer Zeit gemacht habe und nur so richtig  verstanden habe wie eine SPS funktioniert. Das was ich in der Hausautomation selbst oder durch das Forum gelernt habe, war viel mehr als in diversen Kursen vom großen S. Mittlerweile nutze ich diese Erfahrungen auch schon im Job.

CFC ist an und für sich gut, wird aber bald sehr unübersichtlich, ich empfehle ST zu lernen. Somit kannst du Problem bzw. Aufgabenstellungen in kleine Einheiten splitten, einen FB in ST Schreiben und dann diesen weiter in anderen FB,s verwenden.

Jetzt kommt dann CFC, in CFC fügst du dann die FB,s zusammen und es wird übersichtlich, alles ist bessser gekapselt. Ein FB der funktioniert, den kannst die 100x verwenden und du weißt das es funktioniert.

Das was du vor hast ist mit deinen Komponenten kein Problem. Nimm dir einfach eine Aufgabe, wenn, s es hackt dann im Forum fragen.

Gruß

Alex


----------



## test14 (23 September 2019)

Hallo Peter,
zu deiner Hardware:
Ich würde eine 750-8102 nehmen (du sparst die 750-653/0003-000 und mindestens eine 750-610)
Es muss keine Elsner sein, das tut auch die Eltako MS (günstiger aber ohne GPS)
Die Zeitsynchronisation einfach aus der Fritzbox oder Internet holen.
Ich würde auch nur 16 Kanal DI/DO einsetzen (günstiger pro Kanal und spart Platz)
Als Temperaturmessklemme 750-451 (8 Kanal), als Temperaturfühler PT1000 (Muss den Leitungswiderstand nicht rauskalibrieren)
DALI finde ich auch ganz nett, KNX ist nicht so meins (teuer und etwas aufwendiger)
Ich würde einfach überall Taster einsetzen in Verbindung mit Relais (mit Handbetätigung). Dann kannst du immer, auch wenn die Steuerung ausfällt, per Hand deine Relais ansteuern.

Gruß
Test14


----------



## gumi (22 Oktober 2019)

Servus Peter,

ich habe die Wago PFC 750-8202 auch als Haussteuerung eingesetzt. Desweiteren hab ich mittlerweile Einige für Industriehallen und Mehrzweckräume programmiert.
Also zuerst zu Beleuchtung. 
Schalter würd ich von KNX absehen. Hausbauen ist in der heutigen Zeit eh schon teuer genug. Ich habe einfach CAT5 Leitungen verwendet und zu den Schalter gezogen und mit DIs (750-1405) ausgelsen. 
Bei den Lampen würd ich empfehlen wo geht einfach DALI zunehmen. LEDs über Relais zuschalten ist zwar möglich aber bei den hohen Einschaltstrom halten die meist nicht lange.
Willst du LED Strips einbauen so hab ich einfach einen großen 24V Trafo genommen(40A zb) und über DALI Konverter gesteuert. 
Zum Zentral EIN und AUS nimmt mann einfach zwei separate Tasten bzw. Eingänge und nimmt den Baustein "WagoAppDALI.FbDaliDimDoubleButton" wenn auch noch gedimmt werden soll.
sieht dann so aus:
ZentDimDaliFB(
    oStatus=>oStatusZent , 
    sStatus=>sStatusZent , 
    xReady=> , 
    typBallast:=M1_DALI_Configurator.M1_BroadcastEVG , 
    xOnAndStepUp:=I_LiZOn , 
    xOffAndStepDown:=I_LiZOff , 
    typConfigParameters:=persi.typConfigZentDaliDim , 
    rActualLevel=>ZAcLvl );

Zu zwei Heizung:
Hier frage ich die Leistung des Wechselrichters via Modbus ab und Messe die Gesamtleitsung mittels Leistungsmesskarte 750-495.
Je nach Leistung schalte ich die Patrone in 500W Stufen bis 3,5kw dazu oder weg. Ich habe auch noch eine Solaranlage die in den 1000l Pufferspeicher puffert.
Wenn gar nix mehr geht schalte ich die Fernwärme ein(wird einfach nur ein Stellmotor an der Primerseite via PID Regler gestellt).
Generell verwende ich natürlich die tolle Wago HVAC Bibli von Wago.

Bei der Jalousiesteuerung nutze ich die Elsner Modbus RTU Wetterstation. Ist wirklich prima zur Jalousiesteuerung weil die Helligkeit aller Himmelsrichtungen angegeben werden. 
Für Dämmerungsanwendungen natürlich ebenso. Für die Jalousiesteuerung gibt es da eben auch die Building Bibliothek von Wago mit "WagoAppBuilding.FbSunshadeSlatTracking"
Die GPS Version ist unnötig,weil die Steuerung mit Internetvebindung die Zeit über NTP abfragen kann und somit immer synchronisiert wird. Zeit abfragen funkt mit WagoAppTime.FuGetDateAndTime() von der WagoAppTime Bibliothek. 

Hab dir wahrscheinlich jetzt etliche Sachen an den Kopf geworfen die du noch nicht probiert/gelernt hast. Aber wenn du Programmieren lernen willst würd ich eben auch mal mit leichten Dingen anfangen Beleuchtung/Jalousie und unbedingt in der Programmiersprache ST da sonst mit Sicherheit dein Bildschrim zu klein wird. 

lg

Gumi


----------



## urlicht (23 Oktober 2019)

Guten Morgen.
Kleine Anmerkung zum Einsatz von Tastern, Fühlern, Leitungen und Relais:
Ich nutze im Büro- und Wohngebäudebereich, sofern überhaupt notwendig, Tastsensormodule für 24V DC von Jung (TSM) mit LED-Rückmeldung. Diese sind entprellt und können direkt auf digitale Eingänge verdrahtet werden.
 Ansonsten auch häufig EnOcean-Module. Wenn nur Sensoren im Spiel sind, reicht die Wago-Funkklemme.
Bei Aktoren: Thermokon-Gateway via RS232.
Zur Verdrahtung reicht im Normalfall dann Y(St)Y (handelsübliche Telefonleitung). Dass ist deutlich günstiger, als Netzwerkkabel. Querschnitt 0,8 empfehlenswert.
Für normale Anwendungen nutze ich Industrie-Koppelrelais. Es gibt hier schmale Relais 1-4-polig mit 6-16A Stromfestigkeit und Notbetätigungshebel. Mein Favorit hier: Finder. Andere sind aber ebenso gut. 
Grüße

Bernd


----------



## tomrey (8 November 2019)

Hi Funkenzüchter,
habe das auch alles hinter mir, will nicht wiederholen, nur ergänzen:
Bin von der Einbindung des Kamins wieder abgekommen denn bei längerem Stromausfall ist der Kamin womöglich nicht nutzbar oder wird zur Dampfmaschine.
Ich mußte eine ganze Heizperiode lang nach einem Totalschaden der Wärmepumpe mein ganzes Haus mit dem Kamin heizen, bis im Frühjahr ein Flüssiggastank unter die Erde gebaggert werden konnte.
Meine ERR habe ich nicht geregelt sondern nur gesteuert und zwar mit dem mehrfach erwähnten scheduler. Aufgrund der Trägheit einer FBH bringt die Regelung nix.
Für die Einbindung meiner Viessmann-Gasheizung mußte ich KNX bemühen ansonsten nicht. Dem Boiler kann ich allerdings parallel via E-Patrone von der Wago ansteuern, ist ein Relikt von der Wärmepumpe.
Habe auch vorsorglich für mein Ableben alles via Finder-Koppelrelais verdrahtet, diese müssten im Notfall lediglich gegen Stromstoßschalter ausgetauscht werden...
Die Beschattung habe ich ohne Wetterstation gemacht, lediglich 1 Tag bei Sonne die Zeiten notiert wann die Sonne auf jeder Seite kommt und wann sie geht.
Danach mit den Oscat-Bausteinen rein zeitabhängig programmiert, dazu noch ein wenig An-/Abwesenheit, fertig.
Im Haus habe ich überall einfache Busch-Jäger-Taster für 2,60 aus dem Baumarkt.
Leider habe ich noch 2.3 also die alte Web-Visu mit dem Java-Problem und die Zwischenschaltung eines Raspi o.ä. nur für die neue Visu ist für mich überkomplex.
Anregung: Ich habe meine ganze Multimedia-Seite mittels Linux-Server und einem Yamaha-Netzwerk-AV-Receiver realisiert und alle untereinander mit node-red gekoppelt.
Gelernt habe ich auch nach einem Grundkurs bei Wago (Starterkit) und im Wesentlichen dann mit viel Unterstützung hier aus dem Forum.
Fang klein an, der Appetit kommt eh beim Essen..;-)
Viel Erfolg


----------

